# Great Pyrenees Pups For Sale NW Colorado



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

Great Pyrenees Pups, AKC, 5 males, shots/wormed, wonderful guardian/family dogs. $350. Working parents. I have never lost any livestock since my Pyrs have been on board. We have bears, mountain lions and coyotes in our area. I will also say they are true to their name, "Gentle Giants". My Pyrs are far more family oriented and loving than my Aussi or Lab. 970-846-3998.



















Mom and Dad


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They're beautiful...wish I was closer.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

you have some beautiful dogs!


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you. My Prys are wonderful and absolutely worth their weight in gold. I also have a lab and an aussi and I have to say my Prys are more affectionate and family oriented than them...that surprised me at first. The pups are just precious and very well socialized. Spread the word! My girlfriend is coming back to get one in two weeks. She will be headed to TX...so keep that in mind if you are on the way to TX from here. 

Blessings!


----------

